# What paint for painting Acrylic tank??



## rsxed (Apr 21, 2010)

i wanna paint my acrylic tank.........but don't know which paint is better for that material.

anyone knows give me a clue, much appreciate.


----------



## kookus (Apr 23, 2010)

krylon spray paint. i found using roller didnt work very well.


----------



## jkcichlid (Apr 21, 2010)

Krylon Fusion spray paint works well

If it is not going to be under water, virually any paint will do


----------



## fkshiu (Apr 22, 2010)

Krylon Fusion.

Remember to do several coats and allow it to fully cure up to a week.


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Before putting paint on a arcrylic tank I would be more concerned about getting one that is easy to get off.Not like a glass tank where you can scrape it off with a razor blaed . Personaly I would use a Latex base paint.Sure ya gotta preclean well,and wait forever between coats .But it sure will be alot easier to take off if you decide to redo or rehome in the future .


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

jkcichlid said:


> Krylon Fusion spray paint works well
> 
> If it is not going to be under water, virually any paint will do


Krylon seems to be the easiest. Per above, anything will do. I think I read somewhere on this forum that somebody even used barbecue paint 

Bought mine (Krylon Flat Black Spray) from Michael's for $2.50 clearance. Reg. is $10-$12 I think if they still have it.


----------

